# MS Patch-Verteilung im Netzwerk



## snerff (3. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mit meinen Kollegen für die Betreuung eines Netzwerkes mit ca. 180 Clients zuständig. Die Server laufen auf Windows 2000 Server, die Clients bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf Windows 2000. 

Aufgrund der immer größer werdenden Viren-Bedrohung sind wir natürlich darauf angewiesen, alle Clients auf dem neuesten Stand (was Sicherheitspatches betrifft) zu halten. Es wäre sehr mühsam und aufgrund unserer Personalzahl sogar unmöglich, jede Woche alle Clients händisch upzudaten.

Somit meine Frage: *Wie kann man es bewerkstelligen, dass alle Clients von einem zentralen Server die aktuellen Patches erhalten und dass diese dann auch ohne Eingriff des Users installiert werden?*


----------



## Avariel (3. Mai 2004)

Also möglich ist es definitiv..nur mit der Wie-Frage bin ich überfordert, das Teil betreut bei uns im Betrieb die Telekom für uns. Das ganze läuft bei uns unter dem Namen NetInstaller und überprüft immer wenn ein User sich anmeldet ob die ihm zugeordneten Programme/Patche/Einstellungen auf dem Rechner vorhanden/richtig sind. Wenn nicht, installiert/konfiguriert er den Rechner automatisch richtig.


----------



## Robert Steichele (3. Mai 2004)

Sucht mal nach dem SUS-Server (Software Update Services) von Microsoft. Der macht genau dies und ist kostenlos.


----------



## Kuniberd (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Schaut mal in einer der letzten C`t Ausgaben nach, da haben sie genau das mit dem SUS beschrieben und wie man ein Netzwerk  damit aufbaut.

Es ist die Ausgabe c't 21/03, Seite 118

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.


----------

